# FOBP Avalanche Courses 2010-2011



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Please not the Colorado College date has changed to *Nov 9*

(not sure why the forum wouldn't let me edit the post)


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

Is the on snow class a one or two day event?


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Logi-There is no charge for the class

GPP33- The on snow is one day, once all of the classroom sessions are done we will open up registration for the on snow as space is limited.


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Just caught another typo. There is a classroom session at *Casselman's on Tuesday January 18th.*


----------

